# 5million dollars in 365 days. Part 1.



## Jamal2222 (Dec 14, 2020)

*starting date December 14,2020
I’m 17 years old turning 18 in a few months. I have exactly ONE year to make 5 millionUS dollars.


End date December 14,2021.*

During this challenge I will go through extremes to reach my goal,this is a hard goal but it’s definitely possible.

-Currently I added a new hustle on Ebay sold 5 pairs of jordans. So far so good. Working at Wendys rn. Saving every penny I can, flipping free shit I find. Sold 2 old dryers I fixed on Craigslist. Made 6k trading stocks today. 50k this year overall mainly trading gold
Total networth I have saved is 144,011.23. Just need 4,855,988.77 to reach my goal. Godspeed I’m working so hard staying up all night everyday. Because I know once my finances are right I can ascend comfortably. I want only the best surgeons
Godspeed


----------



## Siberia_ (Dec 14, 2020)

Mirin


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 15, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> 50k this year overall mainly trading gold


post positions


----------



## GarixTheChad (Dec 15, 2020)

stock seem too high iq for me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> *starting date December 14,2020
> I’m 17 years old turning 18 in a few months. I have exactly ONE year to make 5 millionUS dollars.
> 
> 
> ...


jfl 144k at 17
fuck me youre way ahead of the curve
a true 1%er
kudos to you man, you'll be a millionaire


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Dec 15, 2020)

Is this goal even possible?

Nonetheless, I respect your grind. Don’t kill yourself in the process.


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nobody said:


> Is this goal even possible?
> 
> Nonetheless, I respect your grind. Don’t kill yourself in the process.


Nvm. Reread your post. Looks like I’m getting into stocks.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Dec 15, 2020)

140k would be enoguh for me to ascend
btw, whats your specific advice for someone who has like 5k savings and would like to start making 4-5k per month?


----------



## poloralf (Dec 15, 2020)

Damn son 144k saved at 17 you mog me to the sewers of Mumbai how did you do it


----------



## Hector (Dec 15, 2020)

How you made those 140k? I am also moneymaxxing right now, but is hard in a socialdemocrat country......


----------



## Jamal2222 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hector said:


> How you made those 140k? I am also moneymaxxing right now, but is hard in a socialdemocrat country......


you really have to want it, to be successful. Staying up all night making sacrifices, it’s all worth it in the end.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 15, 2020)

Damn you must have a crazy IQ tbh


----------



## Hector (Dec 15, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> you really have to want it, to be successful. Staying up all night making sacrifices, it’s all worth it in the end.


But how you got 140k in first place lol, If I had 140k 6 months ago I would have like 300k by now lol


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hector said:


> But how you got 140k in first place lol, If I had 140k 6 months ago I would have like 300k by now lol


He's working at wendys and fixing dryers bro. Didn't you hear that pays you 140k in a few years very easily?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> *starting date December 14,2020
> I’m 17 years old turning 18 in a few months. I have exactly ONE year to make 5 millionUS dollars.
> 
> 
> ...


mirin dedication and networth for a 17yo


----------



## Autismmaxxed (Dec 15, 2020)

144k at 17


----------



## obhmwtsg (Dec 15, 2020)

as long as op isnt posting positions its larp


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 15, 2020)

damn and i thought 5k was a lot at 19 years old lmao


----------



## Patient A (Dec 15, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He's working at wendys and fixing dryers bro. Didn't you hear that pays you 140k in a few years very easily?


American dream...

no hope for eurocels


----------



## Stingray (Dec 15, 2020)

How do you trade stocks? With options? 

Nice work on the gold trades, do you trade any other FX/Futures?


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 15, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> He's working at wendys and fixing dryers bro. Didn't you hear that pays you 140k in a few years very easily?


hes selling drugs jfl


----------



## Hector (Dec 15, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> hes selling drugs jfl


How are you football bets going bro


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hector said:


> How are you football bets going bro


that wasn't me tbh, i said i'd be open to do it but i never did it

it was @ineedhelo4844


----------



## Hector (Dec 15, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> that wasn't me tbh, i said i'd be open to do it but i never did it
> 
> it was @ineedhelo4844


Oh, well, DON'T do it lol. My advice


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hector said:


> Oh, well, DON'T do it lol. My advice


You're probably right jfl, gambling almost always spirals downwards


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 15, 2020)

good shit tbh

how tf did u make 140k at 17?


----------



## Yusu (Dec 15, 2020)

nice also wants to moneymaxx but just have my retardness


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 15, 2020)

How can you earn 6K/day in stocks and work at Wendy's tf, this is the shittiest larp I've ever seen


----------



## OgreMaxxing (Dec 15, 2020)

What is your biggest method of income


----------



## karbo (Dec 15, 2020)

tales from the schizophrenic mental asylum


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 15, 2020)

Have you tried backing and laying on the Betfair exchange? I make 40k a month doing that


----------



## IEmogger (Dec 15, 2020)

Op I’m the same age as you with a 70k net worth. Pm me I would like to discuss trading with you


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 16, 2020)

Larp until proven otherwise


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 16, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> *starting date December 14,2020
> I’m 17 years old turning 18 in a few months. I have exactly ONE year to make 5 millionUS dollars.
> 
> 
> ...


jfl if you think you can even get 100k


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 16, 2020)

Tales from the garden shed you rent.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 16, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> *starting date December 14,2020
> I’m 17 years old turning 18 in a few months. I have exactly ONE year to make 5 millionUS dollars.
> 
> 
> ...


mirin hard.

Reselling used goods, is good?
Time and returns wise?

Why, working at Wendy's; for like 10-15 usd per hour.? sounds like a wiaste of time, if making so much better money in other ways?


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 16, 2020)

i doubt it


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 16, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> jfl if you think you can even get 100k


" Total networth I have saved is 144,011.23. "


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 16, 2020)

You gonna answer how you got 140K in the first place?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 16, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Damn son 144k saved at 17 you mog me to the sewers of Mumbai how did you do it


As I read:
60K profit from stock trading/speculation and gold-price speculation.
I assume he had like 10K at least to start with.

That remains another 70K

He said he worked. Lets assume 20K with that.
Than the last 50K; is maybe from reselling 2nd-hand stuff?

Maybe he got a good starting capitial from parents.?


----------



## karbo (Dec 16, 2020)

you guys are incredibly retarded to believe this shit JFL
>sold 2 old dryers i fixed on craigslist (((poverty tier money making method)))
>made 6k today

thats like fucking jeff bezos going for a side gig at burger king for the extra money


----------



## brainded (Dec 16, 2020)

What op failed to mention is that he actually started with 200k from his parents and lost 60k trying to play the stock market


----------



## Melo95 (Dec 16, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Have you tried backing and laying on the Betfair exchange? I make 40k a month doing that


What's your age and when did you get started


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 16, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> What's your age and when did you get started


I've been doing this for nearly 50 years. It'll take a lot of hard work before you start seeing any results.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 16, 2020)

mirin 365 days maxxing


----------



## Chadlitecel (Dec 16, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> You gonna answer how you got 140K in the first place?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 16, 2020)

One month ago he was at 50k

https://looksmax.org/threads/you-can-do-it.246703/unread


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 16, 2020)

Your five million dollars in my bath:


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 16, 2020)

WTFCGod said:


> Your five million dollars in my bath:



soy voice


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 16, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> soy voice







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5574 (Dec 16, 2020)

dude ROBINHOOD wallstreetbets


----------



## alligatordude (Dec 16, 2020)

He had 50k 3 weeks ago
Burger King paying huge salary


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 16, 2020)

Wtf. That’s insane if you’re not lying OP. Literally like 99.99th percentile shit in terms of people your age who have actually made the money themselves without parental funding/inheritance. 

The only reason I’m hesitant to believe it is you gotta be insanely motivated and dedicated to be making that kind of money at your age. So much so that you wouldn’t really find and frequent a place like this.


----------



## alligatordude (Dec 16, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Wtf. That’s insane if you’re not lying OP. Literally like 99.99th percentile shit in terms of people your age who have actually made the money themselves without parental funding/inheritance.
> 
> The only reason I’m hesitant to believe it is you gotta be insanely motivated and dedicated to be making that kind of money at your age. So much so that you wouldn’t really find and frequent a place like this.


He Burger King maxxed


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hector said:


> Oh, well, DON'T do it lol. My advice


i made back my losses the night after. made 100 on brenford game last night


----------



## Yusu (Dec 24, 2020)

bro give me 10k


----------



## JustBeCurry (Dec 24, 2020)

i heard selling cocaine works


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 24, 2020)

Obviously a LARP, he won’t post positions NOR can you trade stocks under 18. 
OP admits to 1. Either stealing someones credentials which is a felony or 2. Admits he’s a LARP


----------



## Chad1212 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bro Iam not trying to sound like a dick but can you lend me 50$ to start investing please?


----------



## Bitch (Dec 24, 2020)

At first I jfl'd this thread. Then I read the whole thing and liked it instead. Mirin your dedication.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Dec 24, 2020)

OP is my nephew irl he’s larping


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Dec 24, 2020)

thought this was legit until i realized OP was black


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 24, 2020)

Faggot please tell me why you waste time working for minimum wage at Wendy's whilst also selling gold? Jfl at this larp thread


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Dec 24, 2020)

you are extremely low IQ for thinking you can make 5 million dollars in 1 year.


----------

